# Expert Opinon on Windows 10



## donsor (Jul 12, 2008)

I got a free upgrade of Windows 10. Everyday I get a reminder to update. My question is what is everyone opinion of Windows 10. Is it worth it? I've got Win 7 and I'm happy with it although I'm still learning.

Thanks


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

First of all every body running Windows 7 and newer can get a FREE upgrade to 10.
I am no "expert" on 10, but what I have been seeing in most cases it is OK. BUT, I am not going to upgrade to it until I have to.
I like Windows 7 and as long it works for me I will use it.
I may be buying a new machine and it will most likely be a Windows 10 machine.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

I had W7 and upgraded when I was prompted by the upgrade notification. I could think of no reason not to. My upgrade went fine and all of the programs on that machine work.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I don't want Windows 10 messing up Windows 7, so I recently installed it in a separate partition on the hard drive and have it set up to dual boot.
I don't like its "smartphone" look and some of its graphic/navigation features, so I use Classic Shell to make it look more like Windows 7.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I have the same dual boot set up as you Frank and I am still using 7 as my main OS.

I haven't tried Classic Shell with 10 yet, I might give it a try soon.

In general I don't trust 10 enough to use it as my main OS and I think it looks a bit too 'minimalist' compared to 7, 10 does seem quite 'snappy' though and may be a bit faster than 7.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I played with the initial technical preview for about 2 months on my spare computer.
I didn't like it, so I wiped it out and went back to Windows 7.
After the final(still buggy) version was released in July, I decided to go the dual boot route this time.
I can switch back and forth and get more and more familiar and proficient with it.
I'll never use it with its default look, so I'm glad to have Classic Shell to configure it to my taste.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Before you upgrade to Win 10, go to your PC's vendor site ( if it is a big name box ) and check to see if the vendor has tested your specific model for the upgrade. Some people has upgraded without first checking and ran into trouble.


----------



## donsor (Jul 12, 2008)

I think I'll hang on with my Win7. The jury on Win10 is not out yet. Do you think I should remove the free Win10? The reminder bugs the heck out of me. I imagine that with Win10 in the market that MS will still support Win7.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Well, there are a lot ( read 3 or maybe 4 dozens ) of people reporting problems on Techguy. But there is a even bigger crowd that doesn't have problems and have never bothered to go visit forums to tell us that their install was good. 

So I would do this - make an image of your Win 7 using a tool like Macrium Reflect Free. That would enable you to switch back to Win 7 even if the restore feature of Windows 10 fails. Then download the MS Media Creation Tool. This allows you to make a ISO and subsequently a DVD of Win 10. Then do the upgrade. (by running setup on the DVD, not by booting the DVD) The DVD will allow you to re-install Win 10 should problems arise.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I have just bought a new system with Windows 10 Home OEM.
As I get things going I will start a new thread as this is as clean of a machine one can get.

I feel that some issues with Windows 10 Upgrade is that they just may be issues that are from the earlier OS.

First off, I did NOT like the interface at all and installed "Classic Shell" right away.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I have just bought a new system with Windows 10 Home OEM.
> this is as clean of a machine one can get.


Did it come with a bunch of "bloatware"? 


> I did NOT like the interface at all and installed "Classic Shell" right away.




----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

NO, it is from a "Local" OEM and they make a real nice clean machine.

Summit Intel Desktop System Core i3-4350, 4GB, 500GB

Intel Core i3-4350 3.6GHz
4GB DDR3-1600 (Added additional 4 GB)
500GB SATA 6Gb/s Hard Drive
Windows 7 Home Premium
Intel HD Graphics 4600
http://shop.hdnw.com/index.php?id_category=128&controller=category


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It looks like a nice computer.
8 GB of RAM is also what I would've put in it.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## donsor (Jul 12, 2008)

At this point I'll stay with Win7 until it is no longer supported. I don't foresee any significant advantage to switch to Win10 except that it is free. In fact I would've remained satisfied with WinXP but I guess we can't stop "progress". At the appropriate time if I have to, I'll just purchase the Win10 OEM disc.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I would've remained satisfied with WinXP


I've got Windows XP Pro SP3 set up in dual boot mode in one of my Windows 7 Pro SP1 desktops.
I've got it configured to keep receiving updates every month until April 2019.
IE8 can't be upgraded and isn't supported by many sites, so I use Firefox for browsing many sites.
I maintain it pretty much the same as Windows 7 and haven't had any threat issues with it.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

DaveA said:


> I have just bought a new system with Windows 10 Home OEM.
> As I get things going I will start a new thread as this is _*as clean of a machine one can get*_.
> 
> I feel that some issues with Windows 10 Upgrade is that they just may be issues that are from the earlier OS.
> ...


I know what you mean, just wanted to add that you _can_ do a clean install of 10 if you have already done an upgrade to 10 on the same computer by using this to make an install DVD/Usb stick and 10 will activate automatically :- http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-10/media-creation-tool-install


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I am 75 years old and just switched to a new laptop running W10.
I came from Vista and after 10 days I am glad I made the switch.
Took some hit and miss but outside of not getting all my FKeys working
I am quite satisfied.

Some of my older programs still work and I am getting used to the start
menu. I bought it at Best Buy and was actually suprised at how few programs
were listed in the "Programs & Features. My last one was cramed full of bloatware.

By the way it is an HP Pavilion-6GB RAM-1TB HD.

PS-I am not an expert as requested but put my age in ther to let you know
if I can use W10 anybody should be able to make the switch.


----------

